# Broken Front Roller Blind



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Our front screen roller blind came apart when we were parked up in Morocco.

Has anyone had these repaired? Or is it a new one?

Thanks


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Ours split in two about two years ago. Asked TravWd for a price and was quoted £1700. I removed the broken lower half and raised the upper bit so I could use the van. Then on our next rip to Germany we turned up on spec at Polch and after a couple of hours wait they fitted us in. Removed the whole thing, replaced several of the slats and then refitted the lot and charged less than €100


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It rather depends on what has broken, you do not make this very clear.
If it is just the return spring, then you may be able to fix it if you can get the bits. It the casing has a structural break then a new unit may be called for. Do not despair, O'Leary and others may well have your part at an affordable price.
Alan


----------

